# moving to portugal



## SimonGray (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking to buy abroad, somewhere hot 

but!!!!!!!!!!

The exchange rate is terrible? Does anyone else have this problem?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Simon

Yes i think you will find that most people on Forums are having the exchange rate problem. It seesm a price that has to be paid for the better life we are all after.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The current exchange rate is excellent if you already live and work in Portugal and want to buy a holiday property in the UK - so it's all dependent on ones perspective isn't it.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

MrBife said:


> The current exchange rate is excellent if you already live and work in Portugal and want to buy a holiday property in the UK - so it's all dependent on ones perspective isn't it.


yes i also think that its great for those of us earning in portugal and sending savings back to the uk!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*moving*

Hi Simon
The exchange rates now are better than they ever been, because 5 years ago the foreigners was been reaped off every time they bight a property in this country, not only by the Portuguese but also by the foreigners who start working on a commission bases to Estate Agents, and I can grate you that there is a lot of them who are still trying to make a penny on their own country “mates”. You still can find properties for sale in this country with 30 to 40.000,00 Euros more expensive between Portuguese Estate agents and the foreign ones. A lot of them have been ripped off and now it is a lot harder to do so. Make sure you get the right advice from any forums, because you will find that, half of them, don´t even live in the country where you are trying to get information’s from. The Euro is growing, and anyone with a bit of brain knows that. There is no way back in Europe, the Euro is here to stay. If you analyze what´s been going on in the UK in the last 10 years, it is probably the best thing. For some reason we all decided to move abroad
John 999


----------

